# tires - primewell pz900



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

anybody have any experience with these? i just bought a set.









long story short, i was in somewhat of a hurry to get some tires, and these were the only summer tires options the stores around me had in stock in size 225/40/18. i was actually looking for bridgestone re760's but those had to be ordered and i didn't have the luxury of being able to wait a few days.

i did a brief search and based on reviews that i found these seemed adequate for me given the price. these were relatively inexpensive, less than $400 mounted and balanced from firestone or tires plus. 

i drive probably less than 5000 miles a year on avg, so the fact that they wear faster is not much of a concern for me as i'll be content if i can get a few years out of them.

will post some more information as i get some more mileage on them.


----------



## STEALTHCORRADO (Oct 14, 2005)

they are a o.k. tires i have used them and i also sell them (i work for tiresplus)


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

ya, i'm thinking for someone that does not drive very aggressively, puts little mileage on his car each year, and has a dedicated set of winter tires, these may not be a bad option.
AND they were half the price of the tires I would have liked, the re760s.
so we'll see how they hold up after a while.


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

i've ran them a few times.. once staggarded 225 40 18 front and 235 40 18 rear.. and again with 235 35 19 front and 245 35 19 rear both on my 07 passat.. pretty good tire and i drive very aggressive..

wet weather and winter there ok.. wear was pretty good also.. my only complaint would of been a low sound that on smooth roads that sounded like i have a bad wheel bearing.. it started about 10k on the tires and it could of been cause by the way i drive hard breaking, accelerations and hard cornering..

i just had firehawk wide ovals installed and only reason i went with and not the primewells again was i lan on tracking the car (current 2008 audi TT) 1/4 mile and some autocrossing so i needed something not to expensive with some grip.. if i didn't plan on tracking the car i would of went with the primewells again.. the PZ900 is a pretty nice lookign tire and it also has the curb protector that alot of other tires don't have..


----------

